

Hidden Messages in Audio: Viral Advertising - mvimpvm
http://hackaday.com/2011/05/26/hidden-messages-in-audio/

======
smoove
Apex Twin hid his face in the same manner in one of his songs:
<http://www.bastwood.com/?page_id=10>

------
mvimpvm
Anyone know how this was accomplished or have any tips on where to find good
information on audio processing libraries and learning materials in general?

